# Random Picture Thread



## Itsacutefuzzball

I know there was another one, but it is relatively dead, so I'd like to start a new one.


----------



## LittleWings

Good Idea.
Your dog is gorgeous. I love solid black animals.

This is my dog that thinks the chickens are his.


----------



## blblanchard

My son playing with his wheelbarrow and viewing the beautiful rainbow!


----------



## MamaHen

blblanchard said:


> My son playing with his wheelbarrow and viewing the beautiful rainbow!


Oh my goodness, where do you live? It's gorgeous!!


----------



## blblanchard

MamaHen said:


> Oh my goodness, where do you live? It's gorgeous!!


Oklahoma. It was beautiful.


----------



## Apyl

My youngest painting her nails. She is so girly yet is the first one to get muddy lol while wearing a dress.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

How old is she?


----------



## Apyl

Austin said:


> How old is she?


If you talking about my daughter, she just turned 5 on the 22nd.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

LittleWings said:


> Good Idea.
> Your dog is gorgeous. I love solid black animals.
> 
> This is my dog that thinks the chickens are his.


Lol... Thanks, but that's not MY dog. It's my sister's.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

One of my dogs.


----------



## Apyl

Here is a pic of my dog  This is Wilbur he is a 3 1/2 yr old English pointer. The pic is from when we went camping.


----------



## Apyl

And a pic of my oldest trying out my little brothers Kayak. Both pics from camping over the 4th of July. 









and one last pic ... My son happiest when fishing.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Apyl said:


> Here is a pic of my dog  This is Wilbur he is a 3 1/3 yr old English pointer. The pic is from when we went camping.


How cute!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Any other pics?


----------



## LittleWings

This is my grandson helping his Grandpaw.... standing in a water pan with his shoes on right now but he was helping before that. lol


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Cute!  !


----------



## Chippets

This is one of my favorite pics of my son's cat, Sarah.


----------



## powderhogg01

This is Easton, my German shorthaired pointer









The view from my coop









And a yew big horn sheep I stalked this spring shed hunting.


----------



## jennifer

My dog Montana at our home


----------



## jennifer

A hummingbird sphinx moth. A rare rare sight here


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

Wow! Great pics!


----------



## Apyl

Can you see whats about to happen lol


----------



## Bee

Yeah...FUN! I love it when the cat attacks the dog out of play!


----------



## SeramaMama

This is my Shiba Inu, Miko and my husband, Jim paddleboarding on Bass Lake. Miko had no problem standing up, but Jim was another story... hehehe


----------



## Bee

I've heard they are very smart dogs and much like a cat in some of their behaviors. Great pics! Looks like fun...


----------



## Meggy217

My dogs Teddy and Patrick, the first time they met the chickens.


----------



## MaransGuy

This is a pic of my dog Zack.  He does great with my cats and my chickens (It's another story with my rabbits though, lol.). The other pics are just some of my chickens.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I got great lighting in this pic, wouldn't you say so?


----------



## SeramaMama

Bee said:


> I've heard they are very smart dogs and much like a cat in some of their behaviors. Great pics! Looks like fun...


Extremely smart!! They look like foxes and act like cats. It was fun for everyone but Miko  Cats hate water and so does he.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

SeramaMama said:


> This is my Shiba Inu, Miko and my husband, Jim paddleboarding on Bass Lake. Miko had no problem standing up, but Jim was another story... hehehe
> 
> View attachment 12171
> 
> 
> View attachment 12170


I've been seeing those a lot lately. They look like fun.


----------



## jennifer

Marans guy! Your pup is so gorgeous ! Wowie!


----------



## jennifer

Best looking pit I have seen in forever!


----------



## MaransGuy

Thanks Jennifer! You wouldn't believe how many people stopped asking if I would sell him, lol. He does great with the chickens also, not so much with the rabbits, lol.


----------



## MaransGuy

I got these pics when he was a little younger. I took it just at the right time, lol. Love them!  Also some of my kitten pics.


----------



## Grimm

Our recent visitors to the cabin. They like to sit outside our loft windows and play with our cats through the glass.


----------



## jennifer

Wow. Those are some nice bobcats. Sheesh looks scary!!!!


----------



## jennifer

MaransGuy said:


> I got these pics when he was a little younger. I took it just at the right time, lol. Love them!  Also some of my kitten pics.


So cute! Adorable !


----------



## Grimm

jennifer said:


> Wow. Those are some nice bobcats. Sheesh looks scary!!!!


They were fighting over a deer leg when I took the picture. They are actually very friendly. The male comes down out of the wildlife preserve to play with my neighbor's tomcat.

If you want to see scary... This guy was hanging out outside my daughter's bedroom window/patio door.


----------



## jennifer

Uh.. That's terrifying! Good lord. That would give me nightmares.


----------



## Grimm

jennifer said:


> Uh.. That's terrifying! Good lord. That would give me nightmares.


Last night a cub wandered up the hill to our cabin and upset our dog. Winnie was on the deck but she didn't like the cub being up here. What scared me was the cub was too young to be away from his mom but she was no where to be seen. When Winnie barked he ran off into the woods.

The year before we moved here a bear broke in to the cabin. The tenants before us left a full trashcan in the cabin!


----------



## jennifer

Oh lord! Now that's scary.


----------



## Bee

*Life on the glider...a series of pics:*

The Gnarly Bunch this past spring...










Young WR pullets with dirty faces...










Something to crow about...


----------



## blblanchard

Bee said:


> Life on the glider...a series of pics:
> 
> The Gnarly Bunch this past spring...
> 
> Young WR pullets with dirty faces...
> 
> Something to crow about...


Great photos!


----------



## LittleWings

That's what I'm saying. All that AND takes great pics. Whats next? Lol


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Got to spend yesterday afternoon cuddling with these 8 week old pups a friend is fostering. Rough stuff


----------



## MaransGuy

So cute!


----------



## Bee

What torture! How did you STAND it???  Puppy faces...never gets old and always makes ya smile.


----------



## bcfox26

Gave the girls some yogurt the other day. They were hilarious. They were flinging it everywhere trying to eat it so fast.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

One of my dogs cuter pics, even though they can't get much cuter that what they are!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I wish I could curl back up in bed. It's been raining and it's perfect sleeping weather!


----------



## powderhogg01

Just a day at work in the Rockies.


----------



## MaransGuy

Beautiful!


----------



## Shann0

Powderhogg, so jealous!! Beautiful


----------



## powderhogg01

Don't be too jealous. The town I live in is with out sunshine from November until may.. Nothing but ice and snow and cold wind


----------



## Shann0

Powderhogg,

Haha that figures. But I'd be ok with that. I want nothing more than to move somewhere up in the Rockies and just hide away in my own little cabin on self sustaining farming. But alas... Boyfriend has a son with a woman in Texas that we will not leave behind, so ill have to wait until we're retired or something changes. :/


----------



## n8gnf

Some of my kids and fosters


----------



## MaransGuy

I like the Black one.


----------



## kaufranc

I like the black one too!
Is it part Newfy?


----------



## jennifer

My sweet old girl Montana..


----------



## ChickenAdmin

powderhogg01 said:


> View attachment 12767
> 
> 
> View attachment 12768
> 
> 
> View attachment 12769
> 
> 
> View attachment 12770
> 
> 
> View attachment 12771
> 
> 
> Just a day at work in the Rockies.


That looks like rural Colorado. Am I right?


----------



## leviparker

Here are some geese at my friends pond, took the picture just at the right time .


My little reds waiting on the roosters consent.


----------



## powderhogg01

Austin said:


> That looks like rural Colorado. Am I right?


You sir are indeed correct. Love this valley.. It's nice..


----------



## ChickenAdmin

I love that area too. My family vacationed there when I was a kid. I have fond memories of waking up in the mountains.


----------



## ten-acre-farms

Pretty chick nesting in a glass dish. She's so glassey!


----------



## InThePoultryPens

My lovely west highland white terrier Ozzy


----------



## ChickenAdmin

That looks like the dog from the Caesar commercials.


----------



## InThePoultryPens

Same type he's 8 years old and acts like a puppy


----------



## InThePoultryPens

Me with my chicken mable


----------



## InThePoultryPens

Sorry it didn't work but here's me and Mabel


----------



## MaransGuy

leviparker said:


> Here are some geese at my friends pond, took the picture just at the right time .
> 
> My little reds waiting on the roosters consent.


beautiful!


----------



## leviparker

These are my three month old Rhode Island reds


----------



## MaransGuy

Very nice.


----------



## leviparker

Sorry the pictures are so bad


----------



## kaufranc

I have created a monster! I feed Black Lady on the porch yesterday. Today I hear tapping on the door . Sure enough she is looking for a treat! I can't resist and I give her a bowl of Mac N Cheese! They are no dummies!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

kaufranc said:


> I have created a monster! I feed Black Lady on the porch yesterday. Today I hear tapping on the door . Sure enough she is looking for a treat! I can't resist and I give her a bowl of Mac N Cheese! They are no dummies!


Lol Kaufranc!


----------



## MaransGuy

lol! Sweetness!


----------



## leviparker

This is baldy


----------



## Apyl

We had a bunch of Cranes fly over head over the weekend. Its was really windy so not sure if the wind was messing them up or if they somehow got confused, but they flew around in circles about the house for about 5 minutes. I took a ton of pics, here are a couple.


----------



## MaransGuy

Here is my Red American Game stag. His dad is the Grey. They are both beautiful in my opinion, but the Red is my favorite.


----------



## LittleWings

I like the Red one too. His tail feathers are so wide! That Grey is awesome too.


----------



## MaransGuy

I know! I love the way his tail feathers do. I like how his hackle and saddle feathers look orange like. I love that guy!


----------



## Hollowmoon

(yes I am a teenager) A Youth Season Tom

~Olivia


----------



## will

Pic from my little farm


----------



## MaransGuy

Here's a recent pic of my American Game rooster and his hens.


----------

